# Need links to DIY iguana vivs



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey everyone!
I am going to be building a custom vivarium for my iguana, I have seen the build your own wooden viv which is great and very well explained with pics, does anyone have any other links to other tutorial/threads/write ups etc like this on making a viv for an iguana? 
Also are there any free software I can use to design the viv on the laptop/pc? 

Thanks
Marco


----------



## Iggy man (Jan 2, 2013)

*Think big*

Hi I had a custom vivarium built a while back and with a few modifications along the way it's still going strong. Here a few factors you really do need to consider. Marine ply-instead of mdf as your going to be adding humidity which is often overlooked when looking after iggs properly so already it's going to be on the pricey side. But do it once and it will last you the lifetime of the igg easily.2nd is access for cleaning and handling you need to get in to clean change bulbs and handle your pride and joy,mine is 6ftx6ftx2-3/4ft the reason is I live in rented accommodation so it can be moved easily,Why so big? My guy is 4ft in length and still growing you need an area for sleeping basking feeding and the bottom for the mess,as soon as you add branches vines etc it soon gets taken up.my main advice would be to waterproof the interior with a varnish to make it wipe able if your seriouse and would like to know more ask and I will upload pictures and go into much more detail then you can have a clearer idea of what is involved. Glenn


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

My iggy build is syill in the planning phases so i can't help you too much, but a few things i'm considering, i'm going to use a pair of shower doors at the front, one at each end for access. Waterproofing is essential. Size is essential too, the bigger the better, mine will be 10 foot long, 6 foot at the lowest point going to an apex of 8 foot, and 3-4 foot deep.

As for design, a freebie design program you can use is google sketchup, its not bad for free.

Dave


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

Iggy man said:


> Hi I had a custom vivarium built a while back and with a few modifications along the way it's still going strong. Here a few factors you really do need to consider. Marine ply-instead of mdf as your going to be adding humidity which is often overlooked when looking after iggs properly so already it's going to be on the pricey side. But do it once and it will last you the lifetime of the igg easily.2nd is access for cleaning and handling you need to get in to clean change bulbs and handle your pride and joy,mine is 6ftx6ftx2-3/4ft the reason is I live in rented accommodation so it can be moved easily,Why so big? My guy is 4ft in length and still growing you need an area for sleeping basking feeding and the bottom for the mess,as soon as you add branches vines etc it soon gets taken up.my main advice would be to waterproof the interior with a varnish to make it wipe able if your seriouse and would like to know more ask and I will upload pictures and go into much more detail then you can have a clearer idea of what is involved. Glenn


Yeh i think i'd want to do it strong and properly first time as you said it will last the iguanas lifetime.
Where would i get marine ply from? what kind of varnish would i need for waterproofing?
we also live in a rented accomodation too so would be great and really interested in your build and any info you could provide me with, thanks 




my_shed said:


> My iggy build is syill in the planning phases so i can't help you too much, but a few things i'm considering, i'm going to use a pair of shower doors at the front, one at each end for access. Waterproofing is essential. Size is essential too, the bigger the better, mine will be 10 foot long, 6 foot at the lowest point going to an apex of 8 foot, and 3-4 foot deep.
> 
> As for design, a freebie design program you can use is google sketchup, its not bad for free.
> 
> Dave


Wow 10 foot long viv! have you got a thread for your build? how bigs your iggy? mines only 1ft 2inches, not sure what thes biggest he'll reach.

Sketchup? i shall have to give it a go, thanks!


----------



## Iggy man (Jan 2, 2013)

The marine ply you can get from b&q or your hardware/DIY centre or eBay you'll want about three 8ft lengths of 3 b2 . The ply comes in 4ftx8ft you want 6 pieces you can use mdf it works fine for a year or two, then starts to swell where moisture gets in so that's the down side. Tools definitely needed large 90*ruler jigsaw pilot drill bit counter sink drill bit cordless drill/screwdriver and a hole cutter same size as the circular vents you will be placing in
The other costly part is the glass I'm afraid,at the time I was able to get two glass sliding doors made to fit the frame and they work really well allowing me complete access and the just lift out for cleaning which is great. I will do the pictures tomorrow and the measurements and describe what I feel are a must and then you can weigh up everything and get cracking.


----------



## targonne (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey m8, here are some of mine.

Hope it helps.

Baby Green Iguana Introduced to her new terrarium - YouTube

Cyan's New Terrarium Part 1 (schematics) - YouTube

Cyan's New Terrarium Part 2 (Schematics/Reality) - YouTube


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Marine ply is pretty expensive though, Sixty odd quid for an 8x4 sheet.
You can use OSB3 which is marine grade OSB and only about £27 for an 8x4 sheet (B&Q prices so possibly cheaper from a timber merchant). 
OSB isn't the prettiest wood so if you're wanting it to look nicer externally, you can save cash by using OSB on the top, bottom, back and sides if they're hidden and use ply for the visible parts.


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

Appreciate the advice, so I've been using google sketchup to try designing the project. I shall be using osb3 as adviced by you  hopefully manage to get it at a good price!
Would a viv size of w:4ft x h:4ft x d:1.5ft be reasonable? Is the depth too shallow? 
The viv I got with the iguana has bark and sand on the floor of the viv, I have read this is a no no! What should I use/put on the floor and also would osb3 be good enough for the floor (waterproof wise)? Or how should I do the flooring?
Thanks


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

Also another question, is there a cheaper option to use instead of glass ie transparent plastic?


----------



## targonne (Nov 21, 2012)

I use 5mm pexyglass, but to be honest i m not sure if its cheaper the glass, it just serves my purpose better cause i keep redoing terrariums, with the same materials.

also if its for a temporary terrarium for a baby or small igg, you can use 2.5 mm wich should be a lot cheaper, but obviously is not so resistant.

Pexyglass can be extremly reflective so you might want to choose a bit more opaque one, or leave the protection plastic on, so it doesn't reflect so much, it's ugly with it tough...

Also i prefer pexyglass, over to glass because you can cut it drill glue it very easily.

For the floor, depends on the behavior of your igg, the best is fake grass, cause its very easy to clean, and water proof 
d:1.5ft seems very small what size is the igg? if you do it this small you migth have to change some time soon, so you have to keep that in mind.


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

targonne said:


> I use 5mm pexyglass, but to be honest i m not sure if its cheaper the glass, it just serves my purpose better cause i keep redoing terrariums, with the same materials.
> 
> also if its for a temporary terrarium for a baby or small igg, you can use 2.5 mm wich should be a lot cheaper, but obviously is not so resistant.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, my iggy is 1.5ft long at the moment so maybe I won't use 2.5mm as it will be a permenant viv. What depth would be recommended?
Fake grass sounds like a good idea  I shall look into that!


----------



## targonne (Nov 21, 2012)

it should be around 3 foot, so you dont have to change any time soon.

But with the messures you are thinking you wil lhave to change either way. cause you would need it higher.

check this one out.
Baby Green Iguana Introduced to her new terrarium - YouTube

This is for Malys my baby, i will make her a new one when she needs, dependin on her growing rate, it can be in 6 monhts 1 year, or maybe less...
but i personaly like to build terrariums and have a lot of fun doing so.


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

targonne said:


> it should be around 3 foot, so you dont have to change any time soon.
> 
> But with the messures you are thinking you wil lhave to change either way. cause you would need it higher.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, your viv/terrarium looks great! What are your dimensions and how long will you have that till iguanas age wise? 
Also are those fake plants in there? Where could I get the interior stuff from that won't cost me an arm and a leg?
Also have you got any pictures of your light set up? Do you use a mister? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

*Artificial grass*

I've found this place, seems good price aswell, anyone used them?Artificial Grass Ltd UK - www.artificial-grass.com


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Dunelm mill is great for fake plants. Cheap is chips


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

So I have reviewed the size of the viv that I'll be building, it will either be w: 3ft x d:2.4 ft x h: 5.3 ft. Or w:2.4ft x d: 3ft x h:5.3. What are your suggestions, more width or more depth? The reason for this being is were In rented accommodation and if we do move, the viv will need to be able to fit through the door, hence the 2.4 ft.


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

MartinMc said:


> Dunelm mill is great for fake plants. Cheap is chips


Didn't think of that  but wouldn't think they'd do trailing plants or do they?


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Yeah they do. There are pics of my iguana and his viv in my gallery. All plants from dunelm mill and sticks from the woods. It is 6x6x2.
Been reading your posts about viv size. I think if you found go w.4ft x d.2ft x h.5ft that would do for a while. Or make it even bigger but sectional?


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

MartinMc said:


> Yeah they do. There are pics of my iguana and his viv in my gallery. All plants from dunelm mill and sticks from the woods. It is 6x6x2.
> Been reading your posts about viv size. I think if you found go w.4ft x d.2ft x h.5ft that would do for a while. Or make it even bigger but sectional?


Il be popping into dunelm then  I shall have a look at your gallery now. 
You said the size you gave me would do for a while, how big do you think my iggy would have to be before making it bigger?


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Probably about 3fta or so. Couple of years old. Mine has just reached this size and im away to start work on his final 10x8x3. This takes up a whole wall im my reptile room, which he also has the run of when im in there. Bigger is always better, as they say


----------



## targonne (Nov 21, 2012)

Messures are a bit confusing but i ll use a converter, we use the metric system in portugal.

For the fake plants they are all quite cheap i usually run down home depots, and chinese stores for them. the wood we are using is cork oak Quercus suber. we go pick them up on the forrest near our home after storms and such, cause these are protected trees.

For the size of the terrarium is 2 feet per 2 feet per 3.2 height. she is a baby so i recon she will be there for 6 months a bit more maybe, it depends on how much she grows once the summer hits.

On the walls of the terrarium we have cork, and on the floor we have bark, it helps with humidity. we sealed the terrarium with varnish and transparent silicone.

And we bougth a FOGGER XL for malys and timmys Terrariums with a T splitter on it, but to be very honest i m very dissapointed with it, because it clogs every day. so i am looking into new raining systems, like the mist king and the monsoon.

Being that we will be moving this month to a new house, where i hope i can keep all of them in their own room (with the expetion of cyan.... raging monster of dominance and territory  ) i can invest into a good mister that will provide mist for all of the enclosures. the foggers that i have tested so far are very disappointing.

Regarding the ligths i m not 100% happy with them, i have a nigth bulb and a sun glow 150 from the top, temperatures are steady and good gradient inside, but i need to change my uvb, i m considering using a mercury vapor bulb, or a get a 50 cm tube on the top, maybe try a double canopy. atm i have a compact there but not sure it will be producing the results i want.
And with all the controversy with compacts, well better not risk it.

Once we move to the new house, and i m not busy packing everything up. i will start working on that


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

MartinMc said:


> Probably about 3fta or so. Couple of years old. Mine has just reached this size and im away to start work on his final 10x8x3. This takes up a whole wall im my reptile room, which he also has the run of when im in there. Bigger is always better, as they say


10ft! that is a big viv  if i had the space to have a big viv id make one but for the moment ill have to do what i can.



targonne said:


> Messures are a bit confusing but i ll use a converter, we use the metric system in portugal.
> 
> For the fake plants they are all quite cheap i usually run down home depots, and chinese stores for them. the wood we are using is cork oak Quercus suber. we go pick them up on the forrest near our home after storms and such, cause these are protected trees.
> 
> ...


Are you portugese or just live in portugal? my nationality is portugese 
I prefer working in metric but most people on here work in ft so i converted it for convinience  
For now i will be making the measurements h:160cm x w:90 cm x d:70cm
I have a friend who is a joiner and can get me sheets of osb3 and will be cutting it for me (saves me a job), hes in the process of pricing it up for me, i'll need 4 sheets. would i need to varnish osb3? if so what varnish would you recommend?
I went to dunelm today and there wasnt much there, they only had fake ivy, the rest were fake flowers. I did see some fake plants but they were in pots of oasis or whatever the foam thing is called. Is there a way to have these in the viv without the foam bits?
For the floor we have decided on artificial grass, you mentioned you have bark, I read that its not a good idea as they can eat it?
For interior, we have decided on one wall to have army/camo netting, on another wall have cork, maybe adhesive cork? which ive seen on amazon.
Do they use the cork to climb up?
Also have fake plants in there, but as above not sure how to have them standing in the viv or fix them to the walls?
The viv will be on heavy duty castor wheels and the front will be glass, i was thinking of sliding glass doors but have now decided to have an opening door instead.
How important is a mister?
For lighting i have a basking lamp, a repti glo 5.0 60cm uvb light and will get a heat/night lamp aswell. how ,many zones/areas should the viv have, ie basking area, cooling area etc? also what are the perfect temps for each area/zone?
Thanks


----------



## targonne (Nov 21, 2012)

I m Portuguese, i just leach knowledge from this forum 

Iguanas need high humidity, you can achieve this with several things, misting is the easiest one. you can do it manualy every day or get one of the machines to do it for you. 
With the fogger i have to do both.

THe reason i use bark is simply because it helps keep the humidity high by absorbing water. I use big bark on malys terrarium and i dont think she can swallow any of the pieces, but if she did yes it would be a problem. if you can avoid it, do it. i have tryed other substrates on that terrarium and that one so far is the one that helped the most with humidity levels. also it is very rare to see her comming down from the trees. i have problems feeding her also because of that. trying to find a way to have it suspended.....

Can't help you with that wood i have never worked with it, mainly cause i never find it... need to start going to wood places instead of home depots. like leroy.... but i think you defntly need to varnish it or like all wood, it will bloat expand and rot.

Idealy you should have 2 areas for her to heat up, one with uvb one without or with lower levels and then a cool area.

for temps and every thing you need to know check this out. 
Melissa Kaplan's Herps: Captive Environment 
A world of knowdgle for your eyes to feast


----------

